# Kioti DK55 key switch



## alexl12 (Jan 25, 2014)

i have a Kioti DK55 with a loader and when i go to turn the key it starts but cuts off when i let go of the key. i have to mess with it for a few minutes before i get it to run without shutting off. i thought it could be the key switch but i want a second opinion. and if so how would you fix it? also where can i get parts for it? im a senior in high school and im in a diesel mechanics class so i have general knowledge of how to fix things so i want to try to fix/replace it myself. thanks for your help!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

well, one thing for sure, at least it's a cheap fix, but I'd say it 's your switch too.


----------



## alexl12 (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks for responding. how difficult is it to replace? is it mainly wiring?


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

The switches wear out regularly and I have replaced quite a few, they are probably about $100 from a dealer and if you buy the OEM switch it is probably only a 30 minute job tops. Not aware of an after market one that will plug into the harness, and use dielectric grease in the plug. It could be done I'm sure but I think the time to rewire another switch into it would be a waste of time just find a dealer or maybe even Ebay and get the stock switch. Hope this helps.


----------



## alexl12 (Jan 25, 2014)

thank you it does help a lot i appreciate it


----------

